# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  Staircase - limited space

## Milan

I have limited space for my planned staircase. I have come up with 9 winders to get from ground floor to first floor. Would anyone look at the sketch, please, and tell me if this configuration is OK? Total rise from floor to floor is 2890 mm.
Thanks

----------


## phild01

Looks good to me and a good comfortable travel space (if not moving large refrigerators).

----------


## WACanetoad

I have never built one like this. I am not sure if you are allowed to start with winders at the top. You probably are, but I just see a potential safety issue if someone unknowingly was to step down the inside they could step down 720 mm in one go. When winders are halfway down the stairs people are already in "stair mode" if you get what I mean.
Ben

----------


## phild01

> I have never built one like this. I am not sure if you are allowed to start with winders at the top. You probably are, but I just see a potential safety issue if someone unknowingly was to step down the inside they could step down 720 mm in one go. When winders are halfway down the stairs people are already in "stair mode" if you get what I mean.
> Ben

  Good point, missed the direction.

----------


## paddyjoy

Could you pull the start back more towards the red line? Would mean you could remove some of the winders, specifically the 14 and 15 as I agree with WACanetoad that there is a significant drop there.

----------


## Milan

Thank you so much for all comments

----------


## SirMe

> I have limited space for my planned staircase. I have come up with 9 winders to get from ground floor to first floor. Would anyone look at the sketch, please, and tell me if this configuration is OK? Total rise from floor to floor is 2890 mm.
> Thanks

  
Who is doing the staircase?

----------

